

15 Quick Ways to Shrink Page Load Times - bazookaaa
http://webjackalope.com/fast-page-load-time/

======
hussong
I think the article is OK overall even though a few points are not very well
phrased.

As for image attributes: while they don't accellerate loading files, they
enable the browser to render properly while images are still being loaded, so
the user can start scanning the text immediately without elements bouncing
back and forth.

------
chrisbroadfoot
_If an image doesn’t have these tags, the browser has to wait until the image
loads before it can go on loading the rest of the page._

That's simply not true at all, as is this:

 _By using multiple domains (even if they’re using the same IP address) you
can download objects at the same time, where on a single server you’d have to
load one at a time._

~~~
chrisbroadfoot
In fact, the article contradicts itself in several places. The author doesn't
know what he's talking about

~~~
gasull
Where?

------
KevBurnsJr
#13 is not quite best practice.

GZip minified JS. _Don't pack it._

<http://ejohn.org/blog/library-loading-speed/>

------
ScottWhigham
So wait, should I do #3 ("Host files locally") or should I do #15 ("Use a
content delivery network")?

~~~
bazookaaa
If you don't have a wide international audience, don't worry about using a
CDN.

